# Radio question for Trigano Tribute owners



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Did any of you get a new Tribute with a radio already installed or was it an optional extra?

Pammy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Trigano radio*

We had our van last September, came with with a CD / Radio... Was not very good on reception so i changed it myself..


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

*trigano tribute radio*

Bought ours in July last year. Isn't sold with a radio/CD in it, but Barrons fitted one for free as a perk.
Weaver


----------

